# 5 Days 5 Front Range rides



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

With the DNC happening right across the street from my office and no where to park and other security issues, everyone gets to work from home for that week. So knowing that I won't be that productive, i've decided to take some PTO and work a series of 1/2 days. My goal is to ride 5 mornings in a row next week - well 5 that are significantly longer than my commute. 

I average 175 miles a week so trying to get in 250 shouldn't be impossible for me.

So I'm looking for some ride ideas. 
I live in Central Denver and really would like to avoid driving to a place to ride but will do it if its within 20-30 mins.

Right now I have two of my regular rides - 
1) City Park to the top of Lookout and back - 52 mi round trip 
2) City Park to CC res to Havana to c470 trail to Morrison/Golden to 32nd and back into town. - 76ish mi 
3)?
4)?
5)?

any recommendations would be awesome.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

It's a long ride but this is kind of the last time of the year that you can do it reliably: You can do City Park to Squaw Pass and back. That's about 125 miles or so depending on which way you do it. I would recommend going up Lookout and getting to Squaw that way but on the way down, head south on Evergreen parkway and come down into Morrison. Then you can take the bike path to the Platte and the Platte path back to downtown.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats actually a great idea.:thumbsup: May just add that to my Lookout ride and follow it with a lighter ride the next day or 2.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Head to Golden, up Golden Gate. Take a right into Golden Gate Park and follow the road down the gulch till it turns to dirt. Steep dirt road for a mile or two will take you to the top of White ranch which you can then follow back down to Golden Gate.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only done golden gate/white ranch area on a mtn bike and that was years ago. is it doable on a road bike?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

yup. I'd leave the 23/11 at home though.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

If one of the days is going to be in town, I always like the latte loop for an easy 65-70mi, just a variation of your rt 2. Cherry Cr trail to Cher Cr res. Around res, out Jordan to C470 trail to Chatfield, S Platte trail to Confluence and your latte at REI, back to City Park area on Cher Cr trail.

Also I'd do one of the great loops up Deer Cr, HiGrade/City view is 32 mi rt from Wads/Deer Cr road, plus whatever miles it takes you to get there. I'd probably drive to Bldr one day also, do Lyons/Allenspark/Ward/Lefthand.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

to funny about the latte loop. Fitting name for it. I have a slightly extended version as my second ride. My last time around it, I counted no less then 5 coffee stops within 25 yrds of that loop. 
I think I'll take your suggestion on the "Deer Cr, HiGrade/City view is 32 mi rt from Wads/Deer Cr road" I've wanted to do that for a while.
thanks


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

Highly recommend Deer Ck/Higrade/City View - there are multiple combinations you can do (like linking up City View to Mt. Falcon, over the Kittredge, then down to Morrison). Excellent riding. You could head up Flagstaff in Boulder, or Boulder canyon...so many options.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

spinmash said:


> Highly recommend Deer Ck/Higrade/City View - there are multiple combinations you can do (like linking up City View to Mt. Falcon, over the Kittredge, then down to Morrison). Excellent riding. You could head up Flagstaff in Boulder, or Boulder canyon...so many options.


Flagstaff is overrated IMO...way to busy on the weekends in any event. I'd rather do Lefthand, St. Vrain or Sunshine.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Air Force Academy via Platte River Trail/Santa Fe/Perry Park Rd/County Line/Roller Coaster Rd/North Gate ?


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

How bout riding to Morrison via the bike paths then up to Kittridge , left up Parmalee Gulch, cross highway 285, go up past Tiny Town then up and back down Deer Creek Canyon, you could take the C-470 Trail back to Platte Canyon.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I did this ride once and really liked it. 
Ride to or from Golden and then up to Idaho Springs. Ride through town on the main drag and out onto I-70 for just a mile or two, take the first exit to St Mary's Alice. Follow the road all the way up to the lake and glacier view. The first part of the ride after you exit is through a nice wooded area and then the road goes up and has a really steep pitch or two (steepest in the area?) before you hit the lake. There is also a screaming downhill run just a bit west of El Rancho as well. Mileage will depend on where you start, but its a day of climbing.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Flagstaff is overrated IMO...way to busy on the weekends in any event. I'd rather do Lefthand, St. Vrain or Sunshine.


You're just saying that because you live there.


----------

